# Drill Press Advice



## Ben Holt (May 14, 2016)

ive been researching threads here about people's previous questions. My question is, is it ok to get a higher quality bench press (jet/delta) or go ahead and get a floor model. I wouldn't be using it for anything major now but I learned from my cheap bandsaw mistake. Thoughts?


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2016)

Ben, recently I bought a benchtop one (Delta) but it's powerful and I can swing the table to the side and drill anything that will fit between the head and the floor. To me, it's the best of both worlds. My final advice for any tool is to never buy cheap. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (May 14, 2016)

I started out with a Delta bench press years ago and it served me well. I eventually did buy a floor model because I needed more options but I still use the bench press as well. If you add a drill press table and fence to a bench press you'll be able to do a lot of applications. I've fitted my bench press with a mortise attachment and got good results. Depends on how much you need to get done

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2016)

For me, the most important thing is it having enough power, not the drilling capacity. Just something to think about.


----------



## Ben Holt (May 14, 2016)

Found this? http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/5489921900.html


----------



## Nature Man (May 14, 2016)

Couple of cardinal rules... (1) You get what you pay for, (2) Always buy more than you think you need. Better to wait a little longer and buy right so as to avoid later regrets. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (May 14, 2016)

Depends on space and what you are doing with it, but I feel the most important thing is the travel and next would be sturdiness. Something else to look at is throat distance, most all floor models are plenty big 99% of the time.
I bought a HF bench top with about 2" travel, totally friggin' useless! I now use it as a pen press and am trying to figure out what to do with the workings from it when I decide to take it apart.


----------



## SENC (May 14, 2016)

I agree with Alan - I found quill travel to be the most important feature, and ended up with a Delta with 6" travel. Great drill press once I put a good chuck in it (the original had lots of runout). That said, it has become the least used tool in my woodshop over time as I've added other tools (I use my lathe for long throw drilling, and my milling machine for precision and repetitive short throw work - both are more accurate than my DP).

What is your purpose for a drill press, Ben? You may find a milling machine covers all of your DP needs and adds lots of versatility with an x-y table.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ben Holt (May 14, 2016)

SENC said:


> I agree with Alan - I found quill travel to be the most important feature, and ended up with a Delta with 6" travel. Great drill press once I put a good chuck in it (the original had lots of runout). That said, it has become the least used tool in my woodshop over time as I've added other tools (I use my lathe for long throw drilling, and my milling machine for precision and repetitive short throw work - both are more accurate than my DP).
> 
> What is your purpose for a drill press, Ben? You may find a milling machine covers all of your DP needs and adds lots of versatility with an x-y table.


Right now it is going to be used for working on knife blades and scales. I just don't want to get something I'd regret in the future if I end up doing other things. I'm hoping my skills will improve over time and I can get into additional woodworking versus just pretty much just lathe work currently.


----------



## Schroedc (May 14, 2016)

Fur what you're doing and 95% of what you describe for the future a bench top machine will work. I've got a jet on my bench that I like. Agree with everyone else, get the longest quill travel you can afford especially if you plan to do duck calls or longer tube pens. 

One option for drilling is to invest in a set of blank drilling jaws or a dedicated drilling chuck for the lathe and just drill everything that way since right now you're mainly doing pens.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ben Holt (May 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Fur what you're doing and 95% of what you describe for the future a bench top machine will work. I've got a jet on my bench that I like. Agree with everyone else, get the longest quill travel you can afford especially if you plan to do duck calls or longer tube pens.
> 
> One option for drilling is to invest in a set of blank drilling jaws or a dedicated drilling chuck for the lathe and just drill everything that way since right now you're mainly doing pens.


I have everything for the lathe to drill blanks. The press was for knife blades a scales plus anything else it comes in handy for. :). I'll look for a good bench top and see what I can come up with. Thx again


----------



## sprucegum (May 15, 2016)

I agree with everyone else on the quality thing, many years ago I bought a $99 drill press, one day I was drilling a piece of steel and the entire head snapped off. Being poor and stubborn I ground it out and over the course of a day (weld a little cool a lot) welded it back on with nickel rod. I am still using it as a second drill press and it is still a POS. Keep watch for a used one I see some good quality Drill Presses on CL for reasonable prices some of the old Craftsman were made by Walker Turner.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 15, 2016)

I'm getting ready to put my drill press in storage. My CNC Router has eliminated almost all need for a drill press. I'm kind of thinking Henry may be on to something with the mill.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 15, 2016)

I have put my floor standing Grizzly drill press in the metal shop, just wasn't using it enough in the wood shop. So I found a nice used variable speed delta benchtop for the wood shop. If I ever need the floor stander for something big or for the longer quil stroke it's on the other side of the wall in the metal shop. For what you are doing I would be looking for a good quality benchtop.


----------



## Ben Holt (May 15, 2016)

This one?
http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/tls/5586067524.html


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 15, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> This one?
> http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/tls/5586067524.html


Good quality drill press, price is a little high imo. But the older drill presses where built solid! But you would need the model number to find out the specs, like hp and quill stroke.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ben Holt (May 15, 2016)

I think I'm going to get this one. Thoughts
http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Speed-Heavy-Duty-Bench-Top-Drill-Press/G7943?utm_campaign=zPage


----------



## sprucegum (May 16, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> I think I'm going to get this one. Thoughts
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Speed-Heavy-Duty-Bench-Top-Drill-Press/G7943?utm_campaign=zPage


I just checked CL Vermont and found 3 nice presses used for less money including the floor model of the one you are looking at for $100 and a beautiful Walker Turner for a little more $450. I am sure the one you are looking at will do the job and it will be new, but I am always on the hunt for old iron. Couple years ago I bought a quite old jet that weighs around 1000 lbs, has a 1.5 hp motor, adjust while running variable speed and a XY milling table for $500. It is on a stand with a drawer and the drawer had well over 100 large drills from 1/2"-1". Of course it was too heavy for my over the garage shop floor and I had to but it on the concrete garage floor.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 16, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> I think I'm going to get this one. Thoughts
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Speed-Heavy-Duty-Bench-Top-Drill-Press/G7943?utm_campaign=zPage


I have a floor standing Grizz, it's just ok. It's still chinese so you get what you pay for. My biggest beef with mine is the spindle has play in it that I can't seem to get out. Ok for wood work I guess but it is definitely not precession. I would advise that you be patient and continue to look for a good used old american iron. The problem is that when we want something we want it now! Good things come to those that wait. One will turn up.
P.S. Of the new machines on the market you could do worse than the Grizz. Just sayin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ben Holt (May 17, 2016)

Thx guys for all the help and recommendations. So what turned into finding something to drill a couple holes for my knife kits...ended up with this. Got a good deal and a new jet combo sander that i needed too. Me happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## sprucegum (May 17, 2016)

Been wanting one of those sanders for years, still getting by with a home made disk sander and my belt sander upside down in my vice. Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2016)

That's a true wood workers drill press. Kudo's to you for stepping up and buying new good quality tools, you won't be sorry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ben Holt (May 17, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's a true wood workers drill press. Kudo's to you for stepping up and buying new good quality tools, you won't be sorry.


Had to step up. Couldnt pass on the deal. Looking forward to get everything organized and trying them out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

